# Fast Archery



## NuclearPhoenix (Jul 28, 2012)

Given this video as context:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1o9RGnujlkI

I'm wondering what people's opinions are on the effectiveness of fast archery? I don't plan on hunting a whole herd of deer this way, but just in theory, could you really shoot accurately and effectively (ie. with killing penetration) in this manner?


----------



## Widgeon (Jul 17, 2009)

Not with a bow at that light of draw weight...


----------



## Spikealot (May 27, 2009)

..and she was not very accurate even at that close range.
What I did find interesting was that she is shooting bare fingers and holds her hand upside down.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

with enough practice over years of training...maybe at 20 yards or less with a 40# bow. You'd have to make it your life's ambition


----------

